# CM7 for Thunderbolt "Issues"



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

So I love CM7 for my Thunderbolt, it was one of the prime reasons that I got a TBolt in the first place.

However, I've been having 2 problems that are more than minor irritants (though not quite enough to push me away).

The first is the battery life. For some reason, after a full day of use my battery stats are Cell Standby, Cell Idle, Wifi and Bluetooth all at around 18-20% of my usage, trailed by display etc. And I get around 8 hours on a Seidio 1600mah battery. I've tried reading up on what would be causing the absurdly high percentages but to no avail.

The second is that in-app purchases don't work. "The Market Billing Service is not available at this time." I figure that this has something to do with an older version of Market running on CM7, but I'm not sure how to update it.

Any help from more experienced CM-Tbolt users would be appreciated!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

For the battery, it's my belief that the current version erroneously reports display drain in those other categories you listed. However, if you download lots of data, wifi can get up there.

No clue about the market - I've not ever seen this on CM7/TBolt.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

If your not in a 4g area, turn off 4g as well. That will greatly increase your battery life!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

b16 said:


> If your not in a 4g area, turn off 4g as well. That will greatly increase your battery life!


I"d say the "If your not in a 4g area" part is optional - the rest of the statement still holds true. ;-)


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I have not really seen a decrease in battery usage from stock...although there is a huge decrease from das Bamf remix. Battery life is and will always be an issue until they move forward in battery tech. This is why I try not to let poor battery life bother me...just always have a charger near...lol. I have however found that my browser when clicking a link in an app will open then close right away but after opening again it stays open. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Sacrifice great performance for battery life and well there is other ways to get apps you already paid for:wub:


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry I meant your sacrificing battery life for great performance!


----------



## NikolaiSm (Jun 10, 2011)

Pre alpha

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

NikolaiSm said:


> Pre alpha


And I understand that, but no one else really seems to be having this problem on CM7 (from what I can tell). So it's either a setting that I borked or my phone doesn't like aosp or something. Just trying to figure out which it is and if I can fix it.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

If you want better battery life and your not on RC4...get on RC4. Standby battery life has greatly improved for me on RC4 with stock kernel. If you don't have 4G, turn 4G off. For the Market problem... I have no idea. Try making you phone "check in" to update the Market. Dial(Won't cost anything) *#*#2432546#*#* in the dialer.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

coggy9 said:


> If you want better battery life and your not on RC4...get on RC4. Standby battery life has greatly improved for me on RC4 with stock kernel. If you don't have 4G, turn 4G off. For the Market problem... I have no idea. Try making you phone "check in" to update the Market. Dial(Won't cost anything) *#*#2432546#*#* in the dialer.


After some more time with CM7 RC4, kernels, and batteries, here are my experiences. I used to struggle getting 10 hrs out of stock battery. As such, I bought 2 more batteries (the 1700 fraud ones) plus an external charger. At the same time, I've also upgraded to RC4 and Imo's 3.1.1 kernel (I still run this despite RC6 being out). With this combination, I've now been getting all-day results from my batteries - all 3 of them! It's not that the 1700 batteries made a difference, though, because stock battery gives me this too. I'm experimenting today by leaving all my draining features turned on (wifi + bluetooth + gps). With similar-to-before usage (stream pandora to my stereo on the way to/from work, sms, mms, emails, surfing, a few short phone calls, and ~30 minutes of playing some game), I'm now at 6 hours with 77% remaining. THIS is what we should expect for good battery life on a TBolt.

So what gives? Honestly, I think RC4 is a bit to significantly better than before. However, I think a MAJOR change for me that is paying off is that I'm doing all of my battery charging with the external charger rather than via USB. I just drain a battery and plop a fully-charged one in when it dies and hardly ever actually charge my phone anymore. I think this is essentially bump-charging my batteries significantly more than the TBolt would allow. I paid $25 for the 1700 batteries + charger and am happy even if they try to commit fraud by deceiving me about their capacities (they're no more than 1500, I promise).

So moral of the story? Get an external charger and use that exclusively to charge your battery for ~4 days and see if you see any difference. You might need to wipe battery stats once you do this as well for best results. This is TONS better now.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

b16 said:


> If your not in a 4g area, turn off 4g as well. That will greatly increase your battery life!


There is no difference imo... if your not in a 4 g area then it's not using 4g.







There is no difference in my testing.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

For battery just turn off things like GPS and make sure you don't have 2 apps syncing the same information to your phone. Its helped my battery life, but RC04 has really improved battery life... as for market I hate to say it but you should do a clean wipe of your phone and re-install everything...


----------



## rgoble4 (Jun 16, 2011)

To the OP, there was a scheduled market outage from 4pm-5pm PST earlier today. I'm not sure if that's when you tried your purchase, but it could be the issue...


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am on CM7 rc0.6 and KangBang kernel 0.7

My WiFi will scan for a network, obtain IP and then disconnect and loop through this process. Any clue how I can fix my WiFi?

Should I flash CM7 rc0.6 again?!


----------

